# It's -8C outside!



## D (Jan 21, 2008)

and weather.com tells me it feels like -16C.

I've decided to bike to the studio this morning.  I'm wearing tights, knee high socks, two thermals, a sweater, snowboarding outerwear, and all the extremity-warming things you can think of.

I'm excited.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2008)

I like it when it gets _really_ cold.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 21, 2008)

You loon

You didn't mention a hat. You are wearing a hat aren't you?


----------



## D (Jan 21, 2008)

trashpony said:
			
		

> You loon
> 
> You didn't mention a hat. You are wearing a hat aren't you?



I'm wearing a balaklava under my helmet.

I always want to say, "I'm wearing a baklava."

Yum.


----------



## D (Jan 21, 2008)

*and now, it's time to go.*

I can barely move under all these layers.



ACtually, it's not so bad except the top of the snowboarding trousers basically goes up to the bottom of my tits.



Happy Monday!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 21, 2008)

D said:
			
		

> I'm wearing a balaklava under my helmet.
> 
> I always want to say, "I'm wearing a baklava."
> 
> Yum.



Good  Bit sticky though.

Good luck!


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2008)

Hang on, I've got a picture somewhere of D in her finest all weather cycling gear...


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2008)

Run small children, run!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 21, 2008)

If you're in NY you should probably brace yourselves.  It was -20.5 C here yesterday morning when I went to work.  You're weather seems to lag ours by a couple of days.   We had a heat wave this morning and it was -12 C.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2008)

Is that a light attacthed to your helmet D?

And I hope you have not been using that helmet for nefarious purposes!


----------



## D (Jan 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Is that a light attacthed to your helmet D?
> 
> And I hope you have not been using that helmet for nefarious purposes!



Of course I've used it for nefarious purposes.  It's a red light, don't you know...

 

***

As it happens, people can't stop themselves from photographing me when I'm kitted up for winter cycling.  My friend took endless photos of me in my snow gear and stylish headwear this morning.


----------



## D (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh, and it flashes too.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 21, 2008)

Weather in NY can be so confusing. Last year we were walking round LES on saturday in t- shirts and sunglasses and mrs 27 got burnt by the sun, next day and for the rest of the week we were in jumpers and snowboarding jackets, with earmuffs and gloves and it was  minus 15C. Wtf


----------



## D (Jan 21, 2008)

Get ready, dude.  Maybe we'll have something like spring when you arrive.

Or maybe it'll just be pissing incessant rain.

Or both.

With a day of freezing weather thrown in for good measure.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 21, 2008)

D said:
			
		

> Get ready, dude.  Maybe we'll have something like spring when you arrive.
> 
> Or maybe it'll just be pissing incessant rain.
> 
> ...



I have had atleast one day of snow everytime I have been to NY, best ever was walking thur Central Park looking at the Gates at 600am in untouched virgin snow  . Am coming later this year so may be breaking the habit.


----------



## LM17 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ah! Me and my sis are arriving in NY for a holiday on Feb 5th. Hope things are a bit warmer by then!


----------



## Concrete Meadow (Feb 3, 2008)

The weatherman predicted daytime temp in the low 50's (degrees F) on tuesday with light rain -- you are arriving just in time to watch if Obama  will take Manhattan!


----------



## D (Feb 11, 2008)

*Here we go again!*

It's 11F, -12C.

Windchill, blah blah makes it feel like -23C.

What. the. fuck.

It was 67F earlier last week.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 11, 2008)

heh. 

Today I am wearing jeans, tshirt and sunglasses.


^ me


----------

